# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > صدى الملاعب >  الأمير علي يهنئ منتخبي الناشئين والسيدات بالإنجاز

## الحصن نيوز

هنأ سمو الأمير علي بن الحسين رئيس الإتحاد نجوم المنتخب الوطني للناشئين ونجمات المنتخب الوطني للسيدات بالإنجاز الذي حققه كلاهما في كلا من طشقند والمنامة، من خلال إتصالات أجراها سموه الجمعة مع رئيسي الوفدين، واللاعبين واللاعبات.

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

